# Hi All from a rejuvenated sailor



## wind cree (May 5, 2016)

I sailed when I was in High School and College a little bit. But the bug bit me. Here I am newly retired so took ASA 101 and want to spend as much time as possible sailing. I will be buying my first boat shortly... I hope. So I will no doubt have lots of silly questions for the forums. Stay tuned..


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Enjoy!

What sort of boat are you looking at buying?


----------



## wind cree (May 5, 2016)

Don't have a particular manufacturer in mind just yet but a 24-25 foot cruising not racing. Like several I've looked at like Oday, Hunter and Catalina.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

wind cree said:


> I sailed when I was in High School and College a little bit. But the bug bit me. Here I am newly retired so took ASA 101 and want to spend as much time as possible sailing. I will be buying my first boat shortly... I hope. So I will no doubt have lots of silly questions for the forums. Stay tuned..


Sounds just like me. I PM'd you.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

My Catalina 22 seems a couple feet too small when I'm out using it, and a couple feet too big when I have to trailer it...


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

For my current needs I find 25' to be about perfect, small enough to head out for a couple hours in the afternoon solo, big enough I can go for a few days and have the comforts I want.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

What I'd really like would be a Baycruiser 26 by Swallow boats UK.

But I couldn't afford it, and I would have to have it shipped to the states. Maybe when I win the lottery.

http://swallowyachts.com/range/bay-cruiser-25/


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Zarathu said:


> What I'd really like would be a Baycruiser 26 by Swallow boats UK.
> 
> But I couldn't afford it, and I would have to have it shipped to the states. Maybe when I win the lottery.
> 
> BayCruiser 26 | Swallow Yachts


It's probably significant cheaper today than it was yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> My Catalina 22 seems a couple feet too small when I'm out using it, and a couple feet too big when I have to trailer it...


True, but ..This week, I was lurking around a big sailboat boatyard looking for a slip - got to talking with the owner. He said to me _" sailboats is what keeps the yard going no matter how tough the times are. You see those big sticks??? They can't go home. They gotta pay." _

Then they offered me a fantastic cheap deal on a slip for my Cat 22- so cheap I had to instantly say yes. They know I can go anywhere. Will splash this morning.

wind cree - you are in such a great area, its going to be fantastic. Going up one size to a 27 ft boat will make it more pleasureable to go to Block, MV ect.... you dont want to be stuck in the bay forever.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

BayCruiser 26 | Swallow Yachts

I don't say this about many boats but that thing is fugly!
Sailing world uk claims it has "individual looks"......


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Skyeterrier said:


> It's probably significant cheaper today than it was yesterday afternoon!


I doubt that the BREXIT reduced its 100K price much. But then, has theeuro dropped that much compared to the US dollar, and did the Brits ever stop using the POUND?


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Zarathu said:


> I doubt that the BREXIT reduced its 100K price much. But then, has theeuro dropped that much compared to the US dollar, and did the Brits ever stop using the POUND?


I was kind of joking, but no, the Brits have never moved off the pound sterling, and the GBP took a pretty massive hit vs. the USD in one day:

(see attached jpg)


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Skyeterrier said:


> I was kind of joking, but no, the Brits have never moved off the pound sterling, and the GBP took a pretty massive hit vs. the USD in one day:
> 
> (see attached jpg)


It dropped 10% to 1.37 for awhile(or still). But unless in drops 75%, that $100,000 boat is still out of range.

What is humorous to me is that I could find another boat of essentially the same hull shape, and hire someone to mode the interior and the centerboard to match the Bay cruiser 26, for *way way way less money *than actually buying one.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Tanski said:


> BayCruiser 26 | Swallow Yachts
> 
> I don't say this about many boats but that thing is fugly!
> Sailing world UK claims it has "individual looks"......


You probably don't like the looks of a West Wight Potter 19 either---which I also own and was originally designed by Brits.

To each his own choice about aesthetics. I think its* FRETTY*!


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

Tanski said:


> BayCruiser 26 | Swallow Yachts
> 
> I don't say this about many boats but that thing is fugly!
> Sailing world uk claims it has "individual looks"......


Well, I don't know if I'd call it ugly exactly, but it is certainly visually challenging.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone's taste is different. IMHO it's pretty nice looking. It's hard to pack that much stuff in a 26 ft boat and have it not look awkward. They did pretty good.

Another example of a small boat that has lots of stuff in it, but looks pretty nice to my eye is the old pacific sea craft Flicka. Another boat where you go below deck and you think someone distorted space-time cause it seems bigger than it is.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I admit the Potter 19 isn't a boat I'd own at this point but it is much nicer looking than that "thing". Has a very nice sheer line, topside a bit bulky but it kind of fits somehow.
When I was in my trailerable days It might have made the cut due to interior volume.
The other one looks like a home design, home build......
There are a lot of new boats I wouldn't buy just based on looks.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Zarathu said:


> You probably don't like the looks of a West Wight Potter 19 either---which I also own and was originally designed by Brits.


I love the Potters. There's one near my boat and I always point it out when I'm taking new people out for a sail.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Minnesail said:


> I love the Potters. There's one near my boat and I always point it out when I'm taking new people out for a sail.


It was actually Tanski who said that the Baycrusier 26 was F-ing Ugly.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Baycruiser = ugly, Potter has nice hull lines that offset the cabin top height.
I never said a bad word about the Potter.
Baycruiser hull actually kind of reminds me of an old 14' Springbok aluminum boat I used to own.


----------

